# Its been 2 days and no comb



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

How long does it take for them to start building comb?? Since this is an observation hive I can see everything and there is NO comb whatso ever on the foundation.

I have given them at least a quart of sugar syrup so far and I just put a small jar of their honey at the entrance.


----------



## Mullers Lane Farm (Feb 27, 2003)

Just a suggestion, don't know if this will work or not. Perhaps you should cover the sides of the observation hive making it dark inside for a week or so?? Maybe they're shy


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Mullers Lane Farm said:


> Just a suggestion, don't know if this will work or not. Perhaps you should cover the sides of the observation hive making it dark inside for a week or so?? Maybe they're shy



Thanks a lot,

Ill try anything to make them happy


----------

